# Leica C3, questions and help.



## Ghoste (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a guy come into my work yesterday talking about cameras and was admiring our antique cameras set-up. He was wanting answers to digital but I was wanting answers when he said he had a Leica C3. Is this camera worth anything? If it is, how much. Fun camera? Crap camera? He said somethin' about it needing to be oiled and stuff, I'm asuming it's just been sitting there. So, should I ask for it? And if so how much? Thanks!


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 11, 2006)

C3 or IIIC?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 11, 2006)

Could it be M3? If so, that's worth lots of bucks!!


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, it's not an M3  I allready made sure of that haha. I think he said it's from the 40's if that helps weather its a 3C or IIIC. I so wish it was an M3!! I was about to scream.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ghoste said:
			
		

> *Yeah, it's not an M3*  I allready made sure of that haha. I think he said it's from the 40's if that helps weather its a 3C or IIIC. I so wish it was an M3!! I was about to scream.


 
Darn it! Oh well...

A IIIC body in good condition is about $200. There are a lot of them which are converted for flash synch, usually on the front of the camera. The uglier conversions will bring in less $$.

Of course, a IIIC in excellent condition will bring more, especially if the RF is clear (they have a tendency to cloud up). The IIC was made between 1940 and 1951, had a diecast body which many swear is not as good as the other bodies. It was cheaper to make it that way especially during the war time.

As for the C3, does not exist in film camera format. It's either the IIIC or perhaps one of the CL series.


----------



## memphis (Jul 22, 2006)

it's worth a cla and get your hands on it ... my neighbor gave me a iiic from 1946, they're great cameras, rugged, and produce excellent images.... it's a camera worth having - it's a true classic and it a rangefinder camera, so, it's a different experience than your slr gear


----------

